
Caps Lock is a terrible idea - blululu
http://highdimensionalcoconuts.com/Essays/CapsLock/CAPS_LOCK.html
======
Nextgrid
The most frequent use of caps lock that I noticed is from stupid people that
refuse to use shift for some reason (accessibility issues excluded - they are
perfectly able to use both hands). This is also highly correlated with very
slow peck-typing.

The only use for it that I can see would be for accessibility reasons, but
then it should be an opt-in feature and in fact making the modifier keys
watchable is already possible.

As to what to replace it with, I don't know. I disagree with the idea of a
search button. The last thing I want is a button that launches Bing (when
there's already a dozen existing ways to search). The impact of pressing caps
lock accidentally is much more minimal than opening Bing.

------
hackissimo123
I mapped my Caps Lock to Ctrl years ago and haven't looked back; can't
recommend it enough.

